# The RIGHT horse came at the WRONG time.



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep.
I've found a horse I really and truley like.
But I am not, at the time, ready.
I can afford to have another one, but the thing is I just don't have enough shelter.
I wouldn't want to buy a horse, then have it out there in the rain/storms. 
If I had a horse friend, I would see about buying her, then keeping her at a friends place (Of course paying stuff like feed/farrier) then once I get more shelter - which will be about July - having her come3 to my house.
Sigh.
Oh, well.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Name: Jasmine (I've always liked that name)
Breed: Spotted Saddle Horse (my friend had one. man they are SMOOTH)
Color: Blw/white (My favorite horse color)
Age: almost 4 (young, just like I wanted)
Height: 15.2
Gender: Mare
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Her add:
I have a wonderful coming 4 this year saddlehorse, she is blk/wht and marked beautiful. One blue eye and sweet as they come. She has not been trained any particular discipline, so finish her your way. Will ride, no buck, bite or kick. I just prefer non gaited horses is the only reason I am selling her. Good loving home ONLY!! 
Thank you PRICE REDUCED!!!!! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
The info I've gotten:

Hi,
the story on her is that someone had her and wouldn't take care of her and I made him an offer he couldn't refuse, so I bought her and took care of her, updated all her shots, wormed her and fed her. I am not familiar with gaited horses much, I do western mostly. she has a great personality, but she had not been trained any specific disipline. She has hands on contact everyday with no problems, my husband has rode her a couple of times and she is green. She is not mean and gets along with the other horses. She will be turning 4 this year and I dont know alot about her before I got her. I had new babies drop this year and I don't have alot of time to spend with her and I don't want her to be a lawn ornament. She is a smart horse and easy to work with and has a very nice gait in the pasture. 
I'd say that she probably would need an intermediate rider because of the fact that she has not been consistently worked with. We do put our hands on her everyday, with grooming, leading, feeding and worming with no problems.
Thank you
------------------------------------------------------------------------
And here she is:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks pretty nice...
but yeah, if you don't have the proper place to keep her at or time for her (she is green so you'll have to spend a lot of time working with her) then the best thing is to not get her.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

she is pretty.  I hate that bad timing thing....I try not to even look for horses unless I am close to a time when I am planning to buy. 

You know it might not hurt to ask if you could board her where she is at until accommodations can be made...July is really not far off. You could pay for her and then pay to board her there, or even ask if you can pay a deposit, take over her feed bill, come out to ride a few times, and then complete payment upon pickup...there are so many options that might be able to be worked out with a seller. 

Also, if you are truly financially set up to get a horse, building a protective shelter is pretty easy and inexpensive. Electric fencing is pretty easy and inexpensive. You can always make fancier accommodations in the future, but as long as you protect from wind/rain, the horse should be happy.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about seeing if I could work something out..
Hmm.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, keep trying.


----------



## MtnLiving (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG she's beautiful!

She's prettier than my girl even!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

She is just lovely. I responded to your other post about Spotted Saddle horses. I have one that actually looks just like her minus the blue eye thing. (I have an adversion to horses with blue eyes for some reason) But she has a blue eye where there is black and i think it looks kinda cool!!

I agree with AKP that it's very inexpensive to set up temporary shelter for horses. I'm juts a true believer that horses find their others...ask JDI, her horse found her and now look at them! IF you truly feel like this is the one, you can make arrangements until July. Heck, if you were close to Texas I'd board her for ya!! :wink: My Slick would think he'd died and gone to heaven having such a gorgeous pasture mate. (Actually my 3 geldings would probably fight over her!)


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I would definately look into making arrangements. Sometimes its the right horse at the right time. Life has a way of making us "reach" for what we really want. :wink: 

I put up electric fence for about $200. It is not hard at all! We bought plastic fence posts that had hooks on them drove steel corner posts and put plastic clips on them. bought a $30 charger and away we went! We had it up in a day! And that included going to the store and getting all the stuff. Now a lot of horse folks would say that the fence isn't tall enough but only one of my horses have gotten out and it was my fault, when I forgot to plug the fence back in! 

We do not have a shelter and the horses have done really well. We would like to put up one this summer. We have had them since october of last yr.

This is just what we did. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

You have a huge task in head of you if you do purchase :!: :!:


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

I think she is pretty, but don't bite if the price or timing isn't right. Also, take into consideration the _project_ she would be. 

If I had the money and right facilities, I'd get her!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

She is very pretty, and looks to be a real sweetheart


----------

